# Safety of using prozac, imodium and klonopin



## Cporosus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello everyone, I took 20mg prozac for 16 years and stopped its use this past September after slowly tapering off. In the last 3-4 months of using prozac I was also using Imodium (4-8mg) daily to control my IBS. I had no side effects from the two. Now the past month and a half I have had chronic insomnia and I think it is due to my anxiety/ocd returning without the prozac, so I am going back on the prozac (20mg). However, my doctor also prescribed klonopin to help me sleep at night since I still might have insomnia during the first bit of taking prozac again. I forgot to mention to him that I am also taking Imodium though. The klonopin would be taken at night (around 10pm) and the prozac and Imodium within 10 minutes of eachother in the morning (around 8-9am). I take liquid Imodium 8mg now. Is this safe? I know the prozac/Imodium combo is, im just concerned with the klonopin added in. Thanks


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't know for sure, however Imodium is absorbed very poorly, so I don't think it would interact with much.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I take klonopin and imodium and the two are completely different classes of drugs. They won't interact in any way. I've also been on a variety of anti-d's with the klonopin while taking imodium and again...they affect you much. You might feel more sleepy or tired with the prozac and the klonopin...but I'm assuming your doctor knows this and has you on the right dosage. Imodium has nothing to do with anything. Its safe to take with any meds..unless you're taking other antidiarrheals or major antidiarrheals like the closely monitored Lotronex.


----------

